

Suggestmyquote.com is now released - cathoderay
http://www.suggestmyquote.com

======
andymoe
Nice! I feel like I'd like permalinks to each random quote that comes up. I
don't see any on my iPhone.

~~~
cathoderay
Done! You can save your permalink now, ;)

~~~
andymoe
Awesome!

